# ****DCS order part 2!!!****



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

The second part to Mimi's first birthday order came in today!! Yay!!

We got the WL tea party top and LD apple pie coat, both are fabulous!! I am especially pleased with the coat, I can't wait for her to wear it. 

Here she is!!!!











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Both are gorgeous! I've always thought that tea party top was one of the cutest Wooflink things. Mimi is such a good girl to model for us.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I love the coat on her and on Lady. It is such a great fitting coat and so pretty. Is that the Emerald color, weird mine looks much more blue/green?????


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Both are gorgeous! I've always thought that tea party top was one of the cutest Wooflink things. Mimi is such a good girl to model for us.


Thank you doll! The tea party top is super cute and light weight. It's a tad big in the neck but it works. Mimi will do anything for some freeze dried raw treats!! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> I love the coat on her and on Lady. It is such a great fitting coat and so pretty. Is that the Emerald color, weird mine looks much more blue/green?????


Thanks Lynda, it was Lady who made the coat look so great which lead me to buy it!! My lighting isn't the best and it's so dark early now. I will update w a better pic this weekend so you can see the color better. It is the emerald too. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

She looks great in the pink tea party top too. I would love to try a Wooflink skirt with that top but it likes even the smallest size skirt is too big for Sapphire.....and I know Lady would no way deal with a skirt!!!! Mimi needs a skirt!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Presh! Oh I want that WL top!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> She looks great in the pink tea party top too. I would love to try a Wooflink skirt with that top but it likes even the smallest size skirt is too big for Sapphire.....and I know Lady would no way deal with a skirt!!!! Mimi needs a skirt!


Thanks! I would love a skirt for mimi but being that she's not too fond of clothes, I'm not sure how she will react. 

I forgot to tell you I ordered this collar for mimi and found a matching juicy couture charm for it. I think it would be gorg on Sapphire!!





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lindsayj said:


> Presh! Oh I want that WL top!


Thanks Lindsay! Where have you been? I miss you and the girls!! How are you ladies??? How is the online shop coming along???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Love, love, love the coat on Mimi and loved it on Lady. I think it is the sweetest and functional coat ever!! Her little top is so sweet too... The lavender collar and leash is gorgeous, the charm will be perfect! 
I just ordered the Louis dogs day out collars and leashes today for the girls....I think it will be perfect in Naples!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> Love, love, love the coat on Mimi and loved it on Lady. I think it is the sweetest and functional coat ever!! Her little top is so sweet too... The lavender collar and leash is gorgeous, the charm will be perfect!
> I just ordered the Louis dogs day out collars and leashes today for the girls....I think it will be perfect in Naples!


Thank you!!! We had to copy Lady, she made the coat look so good!! 
I'm excited for the leash, mimi ruined her lavender LD wish collar 
Ok, I'll be right back, gotta check out those collars you got for the gals!! One sec......


I'm back, is it the denim day out collar?? 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Aww Love Mimi!! She looks gorgeous in her new outfits!! The top and coat look so pretty!! I've been wanting that top for so long and seeing it on Mimi makes me want it even more!! The purple WL collar will look beautiful on Mimi!! Love the juicy charm you got to match the collar!! So pretty!! Can't wait to see pics of Mimi with her collar!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Aww Love Mimi!! She looks gorgeous in her new outfits!! The top and coat look so pretty!! I've been wanting that top for so long and seeing it on Mimi makes me want it even more!! The purple WL collar will look beautiful on Mimi!! Love the juicy charm you got to match the collar!! So pretty!! Can't wait to see pics of Mimi with her collar!!


Thank you Kathy!! This forum is turning out to be such a bad influence!!! Haha. 

I can't wait for the collar to get here, just gotta make sure she doesn't chew the bow off, lol. 

Did your package come in yet? I left the tracking receipt in my center console of my car and Bry drove it to work today so I could drive his jeep to work. I will track it tomorrow if you haven't received it by then. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Those are both so precious on her!! Pippa needs a coat so bad, this year has been so cold! We aren't use to such a cold winter down here LOL!
Meemers you look lovely..Happy Birthday baby girl!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

They both look fabulous on mimi!!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thank you!!! We had to copy Lady, she made the coat look so good!!
> I'm excited for the leash, mimi ruined her lavender LD wish collar
> Ok, I'll be right back, gotta check out those collars you got for the gals!! One sec......
> 
> ...


It's the organic day out collar and leash. Violet, pink and green are the three colors that I got. These have the bows and crystals. They might be in the collar section instead of the LD section.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Ahhh gorgeous stuffies little girl <3


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Mimi looks as gorgeous as always in her new things !!! . Love the new collar and charm too.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks! I would love a skirt for mimi but being that she's not too fond of clothes, I'm not sure how she will react.
> 
> I forgot to tell you I ordered this collar for mimi and found a matching juicy couture charm for it. I think it would be gorg on Sapphire!!
> 
> ...


I do love that collar, can't wait to see it on her! Shopping ban February is coming up though )-:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lulajane said:


> Those are both so precious on her!! Pippa needs a coat so bad, this year has been so cold! We aren't use to such a cold winter down here LOL!
> Meemers you look lovely..Happy Birthday baby girl!!


Thanks!! Yes this winter has been so bad, we did have a couple mild ones in the past few years so I guess we were due. We are working on blizzard #2 here. Yuck!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> It's the organic day out collar and leash. Violet, pink and green are the three colors that I got. These have the bows and crystals. They might be in the collar section instead of the LD section.


Oohhh I found it on FF, I was initially looking on DC. Those are perfect for Naples! They are so cute, I love the gem piece in the bow. Who gets what color????

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> Mimi looks as gorgeous as always in her new things !!! . Love the new collar and charm too.


Thanks Elaina!! I'm really excited too! I showed my friend Leslie bc she wants a LD coat for Alice and she said it's perfect for the second polar vortex we are having, lol!! We got a foot again yesterday!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> I do love that collar, can't wait to see it on her! Shopping ban February is coming up though )-:


Hopefully it will be here by January 31st so you can see if you like it!! Shopping ban is just around the corner!! Yikes!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Hopefully it will be here by January 31st so you can see if you like it!! Shopping ban is just around the corner!! Yikes!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hahaha, need to stop. In chi chat I posted a pictures of Sochi Winter Olympic doggie t-shirts I ordered yesterday. To cute, I'm an Olympic nut and will be watching nonstop. Downhill skiing olympic emblem shirt for Prince in blue and figure skating in pink for Sapphire!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks Elaina!! I'm really excited too! I showed my friend Leslie bc she wants a LD coat for Alice and she said it's perfect for the second polar vortex we are having, lol!! We got a foot again yesterday!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


aww. Alice and Mimi will look so cute in matching my apple pie coats . We were lucky here ... we only got less than 3 inches of snow. they had predicted a lot more but Cape Cod got it the worst. I think some got like 17 inches. it is bitter cold here though. only 8 degrees out here and windy. tonight its minus 1 degree and with the windchill factor its like around minus 15. 
I been buying a few more Louisdog things before our shopping ban starts Feb 1  .


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Oohhh I found it on FF, I was initially looking on DC. Those are perfect for Naples! They are so cute, I love the gem piece in the bow. Who gets what color????
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I thought they were good Naples pieces...Lily violet, Raisin yellow,(I've never had yellow on her but I think it will look good with the brindle and Mia, mint green. Agree?? I did get them at DC, they were hard to find but in there. 
I also got the WL-cool dude, rocks and hush all in pink for them to wear on an outing. 
This weather is AWFUL....you getting around in your new car ok? No more accidents?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Love, love, love the rest of Mimi's b'day present! She is darling in her coat, and I'm sure you are getting plenty of cold weather to try it out in. lol I love that charm for her collar--so girly for a little girly.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> I thought they were good Naples pieces...Lily violet, Raisin yellow,(I've never had yellow on her but I think it will look good with the brindle and Mia, mint green. Agree?? I did get them at DC, they were hard to find but in there.
> I also got the WL-cool dude, rocks and hush all in pink for them to wear on an outing.
> This weather is AWFUL....you getting around in your new car ok? No more accidents?


She must have not had them under the shop by designer tab! I think the color choices are perfect, Raisin will look so good in yellow. I wanna see them! 

The WL tops are so cute too, I think Lynda has some of those and they are adorable in person. I bet ur having fun setting up an all summer wardrobe. 

Ha, we got a foot yesterday. ...more snowing coming soon!! Bry let me have the jeep yesterday so I was ok. But roads are awful again. The Joint Commission is at our hospital this week so stress is through the roof and I cannot miss a single day due to the polar vortex!! Did u get lots of snow???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm sorry!! What was I thinking!! That should be plenty of cold weather to try it out in. UGH!!! I'm still not awake.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Love it! They look so cute on her! We got nailed with snow yesterday 8+ here then it was -9 this morning BRRRRRRR too cold for my littles to go out


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> The second part to Mimi's first birthday order came in today!! Yay!!
> 
> We got the WL tea party top and LD apple pie coat, both are fabulous!! I am especially pleased with the coat, I can't wait for her to wear it.
> 
> ...


The color just looks different!


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Lovely clothes  and Mimi is super cute 

The collar is stunning 



x


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> The color just looks different!
> Hi Lady! U r so pretty!! Leo sends kisses!


Ya it does!! I will get a pic w better light on Saturday to see if it makes a difference. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> Love, love, love the rest of Mimi's b'day present! She is darling in her coat, and I'm sure you are getting plenty of cold weather to try it out in. lol I love that charm for her collar--so girly for a little girly.


Thanks Tina!!! 
Yes too much cold weather girl!! No bueno! She has a juicy collar that has the same charm attached in a different color (it came like that) so when I saw the bracelet charm, I thought it might look cute! 

How is Lulu?? I miss her face, can u post some pics for me please???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Did any of you DC addicts,( OK, I'm one too ), happen to see Good Morning America this am? Melissa Gilbert,(Little House on the Prairie), wrote a book about her Frenchie, Jasmine, and was there with her. They asked where she got the adorable clothes for Jasmine. She said she has a stylist, Melissa Gampel from Doggie Couture!!! I couldn't believe it. I emailed her to tell her. 
We are all in great hands...


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Hahaha, need to stop. In chi chat I posted a pictures of Sochi Winter Olympic doggie t-shirts I ordered yesterday. To cute, I'm an Olympic nut and will be watching nonstop. Downhill skiing olympic emblem shirt for Prince in blue and figure skating in pink for Sapphire!


Awww those sound so cute!! If u wanna buy, u only got a few days to order! If u do, I wanna see pics!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> aww. Alice and Mimi will look so cute in matching my apple pie coats . We were lucky here ... we only got less than 3 inches of snow. they had predicted a lot more but Cape Cod got it the worst. I think some got like 17 inches. it is bitter cold here though. only 8 degrees out here and windy. tonight its minus 1 degree and with the windchill factor its like around minus 15.
> I been buying a few more Louisdog things before our shopping ban starts Feb 1  .


WHAT ARE YOU BYYING NOW??? HAVENT YOU ORDERED EVERYTHING LD HAS?? ok had to say that!!! Haha. Its 13 degrees now, it was -1 this am. They're predicting tons of wind tonight up to 40 mph, awful!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

By the way, the outfit that Jasmine had on, in the above post was adorable..a Sex in the City tutu.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Huly said:


> Love it! They look so cute on her! We got nailed with snow yesterday 8+ here then it was -9 this morning BRRRRRRR too cold for my littles to go out


Thanks love!! It's so cold here too! Driving this morning was like skating in an ice rink. My sister called and said her and my mom did a 180 and hit a snow bank. No one was hurt, thank god!! But some men had to help dig them out!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

debrawade10 said:


> Did any of you DC addicts,( OK, I'm one too ), happen to see Good Morning America this am? Melissa Gilbert,(Little House on the Prairie), wrote a book about her Frenchie, Jasmine, and was there with her. They asked where she got the adorable clothes for Jasmine. She said she has a stylist, Melissa Gampel from Doggie Couture!!! I couldn't believe it. I emailed her to tell her.
> We are all in great hands...


I saw it on tape !!! she posted a link for anyone who missed it on facebook. I love the blue wooflink faux vest her French bulldog was wearing. .


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TobyChi said:


> Lovely clothes  and Mimi is super cute
> 
> The collar is stunning
> 
> ...


Thank you so much hun!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> Did any of you DC addicts,( OK, I'm one too ), happen to see Good Morning America this am? Melissa Gilbert,(Little House on the Prairie), wrote a book about her Frenchie, Jasmine, and was there with her. They asked where she got the adorable clothes for Jasmine. She said she has a stylist, Melissa Gampel from Doggie Couture!!! I couldn't believe it. I emailed her to tell her.
> We are all in great hands...


DC addict?? I know ur not referring to me! LOL. That is awesome! Melissa does a great job, I really like her. I know some members had a few mishaps with her but I just adore her! She deals are always great and she's so sweet. 
A tutu?? I love doggie tutus! Lola and Mimi have xmas tutus and they are so cute in them!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> WHAT ARE YOU BYYING NOW??? HAVENT YOU ORDERED EVERYTHING LD HAS?? ok had to say that!!! Haha. Its 13 degrees now, it was -1 this am. They're predicting tons of wind tonight up to 40 mph, awful!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha, so funny !!! no I don't have everything I want yet. its hard when you have so many girls to buy for .... omg, I have kind of lost track on what I bought. I found some older style LD that are hard to find. found them at some other online dog stores, cause no longer available from LD or DC. 
I got Tootsie a lucky dog t shirt by LD. and a few other things too . 
did you ever find some shirts for Leo ? I know you were looking for some weren't you ???


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> Haha, so funny !!! no I don't have everything I want yet. its hard when you have so many girls to buy for .... omg, I have kind of lost track on what I bought. I found some older style LD that are hard to find. found them at some other online dog stores, cause no longer available from LD or DC.
> I got Tootsie a lucky dog t shirt by LD. and a few other things too .
> did you ever find some shirts for Leo ? I know you were looking for some weren't you ???


You will have to share ur secrets w me!! No, I ended up getting a couple WL tops instead. I'm not sure what size Leo is. I love the lucky dog tee, it is so adorable. There is another older shirt w lace sleeves and it's green, says love me or leave. I like that one a lot too!! You are gonna have a massive photo thread very soon!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

here's the link to the part with the good morning America show and the French bulldog with clothes from DC 

'Little House on the Prairie' Actress Writes Children's Book | Watch the video - Yahoo Good Morning America


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks Tina!!!
> Yes too much cold weather girl!! No bueno! She has a juicy collar that has the same charm attached in a different color (it came like that) so when I saw the bracelet charm, I thought it might look cute!
> 
> How is Lulu?? I miss her face, can u post some pics for me please???
> ...


You are so sweet! Lulu is fine! She is in her favorite spot cuddled up in my lap under covers. I will take some pics and post soon thank you so much for asking my friend!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> You will have to share ur secrets w me!! No, I ended up getting a couple WL tops instead. I'm not sure what size Leo is. I love the lucky dog tee, it is so adorable. There is another older shirt w lace sleeves and it's green, says love me or leave. I like that one a lot too!! You are gonna have a massive photo thread very soon!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have that one for Tootsie and I Love it. its called the Love Me shirt. . 

( there's really no secret. I just do a lot of searching , that's all ... )


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

elaina said:


> I saw it on tape !!! she posted a link for anyone who missed it on facebook. I love the blue wooflink faux vest her French bulldog was wearing. .


Blue faux vest????? What does that look like? Is it is Sonny's manly style?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Christie, no... the blue faux vest by wooflink is really girly. Sonny wouldn't like it but BG would love it !!! it comes in a bunch of colors but the French Bulldog in the tape is wearing the blue one...

here's the link... its called Disco Doll 

DISCO DOLL - WOOFLINK


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Now I think I need that faux fur vest for the girls...if I get the three colors, I think they will coordinate with the LD collars and leashes I just got....do I NEED them??


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thank you Kathy!! This forum is turning out to be such a bad influence!!! Haha.
> 
> I can't wait for the collar to get here, just gotta make sure she doesn't chew the bow off, lol.
> 
> ...


Haha it is a bad influence!!! Especially seeing all this adorable pics with chis in such gorgeous things!!! How can we resist!! Lol hopefully Mimi doesn't chew the bow off. It's so pretty!! No, it hasn't arrived yet. Hopefully today. Can't wait!! Just looking out my window waiting for the mail man to pass by!! Thank You!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I think the LD collars go great?? Yes??


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> I think the LD collars go great?? Yes??


Aww so cute!! I think the WL vests will go great with the LD collars you ordered!! The colors look so alike!!And your girls will look absolutely adorable!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Aww so cute!! I think the WL vests will go great with the LD collars you ordered!! The colors look so alike!!And your girls will look absolutely adorable!!


I'm thinking the colors are perfect also Kathy...I was hoping I wasn't seeing things!! I really liked the vest before but after seeing in on the Frenchie I'm hooked!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Debby, those vests will go so great with those collar/leash combos!! I can't wait to see pics when everyone gets their things. We're already on a shopping ban here due to all our vet visits, so let me live through you guys! 

Everyone that's having bad weather could come visit us up in Canada! It's 1 degree C here right now, no wind. It's like spring!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww. the colors will look perfect . cant wait to see the Disco Doll vests on your girls !!! ( just curious... does lily have any wooflink? cause latte wears a size 1 and I thought lily was a lot smaller than her.. )


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

elaina said:


> aww. the colors will look perfect . cant wait to see the Disco Doll vests on your girls !!! ( just curious... does lily have any wooflink? cause latte wears a size 1 and I thought lily was a lot smaller than her.. )


Lily has no Wooflink...she has grown like a weed! I was just saying that she is so gangly. She has almost stopped. Her neck is 7, girth 10 & length is 7 1/2. I'm thinking the 1 will fit...yes??


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Debby, those vests will go so great with those collar/leash combos!! I can't wait to see pics when everyone gets their things. We're already on a shopping ban here due to all our vet visits, so let me live through you guys!
> 
> Everyone that's having bad weather could come visit us up in Canada! It's 1 degree C here right now, no wind. It's like spring!


I'm thinking they are soooo cute! I think a must! I'm done also....keep buying girls,so we can see...


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

debrawade10 said:


> Lily has no Wooflink...she has grown like a weed! I was just saying that she is so gangly. She has almost stopped. Her neck is 7, girth 10 & length is 7 1/2. I'm thinking the 1 will fit...yes??


they may be alittle roomy... Latte is 8 inches long, and I forgot her exact girth.. I think its 11, and I know her neck is a lot bigger that 7. it may be 8. 

Kathy may know... Lluvia has a lot of size 1 also


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I was so tempted to get the disco vest! I think it is so beautiful. I want the purple one to go w the wl collar! I already know whats gonna happen....Debra is gonna get hers and then I will be so happy jelly and end up buying 2 for my girls. 

Debra, I don't think the collars could have matched better if you planned it that way from the start. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> I'm thinking the colors are perfect also Kathy...I was hoping I wasn't seeing things!! I really liked the vest before but after seeing in on the Frenchie I'm hooked!


Lol you weren't seeing things!! They are a perfect match!! Can't wait to see if you end up getting them


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> I was so tempted to get the disco vest! I think it is so beautiful. I want the purple one to go w the wl collar! I already know whats gonna happen....Debra is gonna get hers and then I will be so happy jelly and end up buying 2 for my girls.
> 
> Debra, I don't think the collars could have matched better if you planned it that way from the start.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Dang it Zorana!!!!! I think so too! I would have been just fine if I hadn't seen GMA this am! 
They won't quit calling my name. Melissa was so nice, she said she'd get the shirts and collars/leashes out to me right away so I will get them before we leave...


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Lol you weren't seeing things!! They are a perfect match!! Can't wait to see if you end up getting them


Not a good thing, but I thought, even in Naples it gets in the 40's & 50's........


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

elaina said:


> they may be alittle roomy... Latte is 8 inches long, and I forgot her exact girth.. I think its 11, and I know her neck is a lot bigger that 7. it may be 8.
> 
> Kathy may know... Lluvia has a lot of size 1 also


I think the size one WL might still be a bit roomy unfortunately  Lluvia wears a size one and she is an inch more than Lily from the neck and chest and 8 inches long, just like Latte. I only have one coat, it's the coco one. It fits Lluvia a bit loose in the chest and I think the vests are loose too (from the pics I've seen) so it might just be a bit too big. I do have 2 dresses (pink lover and my lovely lady). These run very small, they barely fit Lluvia. They look very short on her and a bit snug so I think these two are the only WL that might fit Lily. You should try the LD, there clothing is very pretty too and I'm sure the xs fits Lily now


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> I think the size one WL might still be a bit roomy unfortunately  Lluvia wears a size one and she is an inch more than Lily from the neck and chest and 8 inches long, just like Latte. I only have one coat, it's the coco one. It fits Lluvia a bit loose in the chest and I think the vests are loose too (from the pics I've seen) so it might just be a bit too big. I do have 2 dresses (pink lover and my lovely lady). These run very small, they barely fit Lluvia. They look very short on her and a bit snug so I think these two are the only WL that might fit Lily. You should try the LD, there clothing is very pretty too and I'm sure the xs fits Lily now


I adore the LD....I try to coordinate, crazy I know. I did that with my three (human) boys, while they let me! It seems like LD usually has two color ways..normally. The collars and leashes will be my first LD. I think the LD is to die for, love every piece! Can't tell you how much I love seeing beautiful Lluvia in her LD. how did you get her name. Love it!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> You are so sweet! Lulu is fine! She is in her favorite spot cuddled up in my lap under covers. I will take some pics and post soon thank you so much for asking my friend!


Awww lulu is being a cuddle bug???? I wish I was at home and not at work today. We close in 5 minutes and I'm dreading the drive home! Give her a kiss from me, looking forward to seeing her. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

She looks stunning in that coat...it suits her to a tee..she is so petite , a beautiful little model.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

elaina said:


> Christie, no... the blue faux vest by wooflink is really girly. Sonny wouldn't like it but BG would love it !!! it comes in a bunch of colors but the French Bulldog in the tape is wearing the blue one...
> 
> here's the link... its called Disco Doll
> 
> DISCO DOLL - WOOFLINK


Darn! He needs a cute vest for when BG wears her white cheetah mink vest


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

nabi said:


> She looks stunning in that coat...it suits her to a tee..she is so petite , a beautiful little model.


Thank you Kathleen!! Bry and I are out running errands now and she's got it on, I need to get one for lola too bc it's so feminine and cute!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Huly said:


> Darn! He needs a cute vest for when BG wears her white cheetah mink vest


Hmmmm will look for you when I get home. No worry Sonny, you got super shoppers looking out for ya!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Hmmmm will look for you when I get home. No worry Sonny, you got super shoppers looking out for ya!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lord help me!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Huly said:


> Lord help me!


What do u think of this??
http://www.doggiecoutureshop.com/Shy_Devil_Padded_Vest_Blue_p/pa-ct142bl.htm


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Or this?
http://www.doggiecoutureshop.com/Hot_Rod_Vest_Jacket_Blue_p/pa-ct172bl.htm

And......
http://www.doggiecoutureshop.com/Dog_vest_p/wp-gob-75002-red.htm


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh I love the PA and Gooby. The bomber look is my favorite. How does Gooby fit though? Have you tried that brand?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Huly said:


> Oh I love the PA and Gooby. The bomber look is my favorite. How does Gooby fit though? Have you tried that brand?


I have a few sleeveless hoodie harnesses from Gooby. Here is Mojo, his is a size medium and he has a 15" chest. He also wears a medium in hip doggie


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> I have a few sleeveless hoodie harnesses from Gooby. Here is Mojo, his is a size medium and he has a 15" chest. He also wears a medium in hip doggie
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awesome Sonny and Mojo are the same size.  I might need to get him that


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Huly said:


> Awesome Sonny and Mojo are the same size.  I might need to get him that


Brothers from another mother, LOL!! And he wears a size 3 in WL in case you want to know. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I got Sonny a size 4 wooflink little buddy coat as the size 3 I bought from Jayda was tight in the chest. The size 4 coat fits perfectly but the hood is huge


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Do shirts fit differently? I guess I could try BG size 3 love hoodie on him lol He might not approve of lace though.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't have any coats from WL but I have read posts on here w members saying the coats were too tight in the chest. 
I won't tell if u cross dress him.....
Mojo in size 3 and leo in size 2 WL

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

If you do go with a wooflink coat I would go with a 4 they do run tight. I will try the hoodie on him if I go to order any shirts lol. Poor Sonny! What size BB does Mojo wear? Sonny has a 3.5 and BG a 3 but I might try a 3 on him as I buckle one tighter than middle but 3.5 fits his wide shoulders


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Huly said:


> If you do go with a wooflink coat I would go with a 4 they do run tight. I will try the hoodie on him if I go to order any shirts lol. Poor Sonny! What size BB does Mojo wear? Sonny has a 3.5 and BG a 3 but I might try a 3 on him as I buckle one tighter than middle but 3.5 fits his wide shoulders


Mojo wears a 3.5 on the middle hole, and he wears a size 4 over clothes. The one in the last photo is a size 4 but he can wear it a little loose, he's not an escape artist. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Mojo wears a 3.5 on the middle hole, and he wears a size 4 over clothes. The one in the last photo is a size 4 but he can wear it a little loose, he's not an escape artist.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Good so I am right on Woohoo. Sonny isn't an escape artist either. Over clothes mine is one looser from middle. Mine might be a little stretched or I put it on a tad tight as I am always scared the day it is too loose is the day he will try to get out of it but he seems comfortable


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Huly said:


> Good so I am right on Woohoo. Sonny isn't an escape artist either. Over clothes mine is one looser from middle. Mine might be a little stretched or I put it on a tad tight as I am always scared the day it is too loose is the day he will try to get out of it but he seems comfortable


They're pretty much the exact same size. This is good for sizing questions 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> They're pretty much the exact same size. This is good for sizing questions
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well from my last order the Hip Doggie Fairy Isle sweater is OOS and she can't get more so we just exchanged it for the Gobby Bomber Vest in Red


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I was really hoping Wooflink would have made the "Home Run" in a vest instead of a shirt
HOME RUN - WOOFLINK
as that would have matched BG's Cutieful Vest so perfectly!
CUTIEFUL - WOOFLINK


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Huly said:


> Well from my last order the Hip Doggie Fairy Isle sweater is OOS and she can't get more so we just exchanged it for the Gobby Bomber Vest in Red


Yay! He is gonna make that bomber look SO good!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Yay! He is gonna make that bomber look SO good!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He is going to rock it! 

Now for Summer Loympics I might need to get him the weight lifting Tshirt LOL


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks Lindsay! Where have you been? I miss you and the girls!! How are you ladies??? How is the online shop coming along???
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sorry I just saw this! DH and I have both been supppppper busy! I've got a hard semester in school this semester. And DH has been working like 80 hours a week because they have a huge project due soon. So, sadly DH hasn't had any time to work on my site.  My family is also going though a hard time because my parents are getting a divorce after 30 years of marriage. So, needless to say things have been pretty crazy around here. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lindsayj said:


> Sorry I just saw this! DH and I have both been supppppper busy! I've got a hard semester in school this semester. And DH has been working like 80 hours a week because they have a huge project due soon. So, sadly DH hasn't had any time to work on my site.  My family is also going though a hard time because my parents are getting a divorce after 30 years of marriage. So, needless to say things have been pretty crazy around here.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh my Lindsay!! I am so sorry to hear about everything. Work can be so stressful and really take a toll on your. I find mental stress to be worse than physical. 
I'm sure he will get your site up as soon as he can. 
How is school going?? How much longer do you have? Your going for a RN, right?

I don't know what to say about the divorce. I'm speechless. I want you to know that I'm here for you if you need to vent or someone to talk to. I really missed you on here. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Oh my Lindsay!! I am so sorry to hear about everything. Work can be so stressful and really take a toll on your. I find mental stress to be worse than physical.
> I'm sure he will get your site up as soon as he can.
> How is school going?? How much longer do you have? Your going for a RN, right?
> 
> ...


Thanks girl! I have my associate RN degree now and I'm getting my bachelors RN degree. It won't change how much I make, but it will open up more opportunities. I want to be a clinical instructor. I have this semester and then one more class of prerequisites that I'm going to take during a mini semester. Then I will be in the online nursing program. If I did it as fast as possible I could do it in 3 semesters. But I'm planning on just taking my time with it and staying home with some babies hopefully soon!

But things have definitely been tough with my parents. And it's all happened really fast. But we're making it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

